# Pre-Emergent after sprigging



## HayJack

Hey guys, I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading the forum for quite sometime and have really found it useful.

I live in Central Texas and sprigged about 3 acres of coastal bermuda this past April. It has done quite well as I have taken 2 cuttings off of it already. This spring I had a lot of what we call "sour grass" come up which I believe is Panicum grass or Texas Panicum. I sprayed it lightly with an MSMA active ingredient herbicide as to not hurt the new bermuda. Keep in mind this was all after about two months of growth from the new sprigs. Between multiple spot spraying and mechanical control (me out there with a garden hoe) I have finally gotten control of it and plus with the the new bermuda coverage is finally "choking" out most weeds.

My question is this....I plan to sprig about 70 more acres this next spring of coastal. I would like to eliminate the problem of the grassy weed(s) and any others for that matter before they become a problem. I will be doing soil test at the end of this month on the new fields and plan to put out proper required fertilizer as the results call for prior to sprigging. I have read that I can put out a pre-emergent within 7-10 days of sprigging such as Diuron or Direx 4L or even Weedmaster. My sprigs will be buried 2' deep as called for. Has anyone ever had any experience with or done this after sprigging?

Thanks in advance with any help or suggestions.


----------



## somedevildawg

Well I haven't ever put any pre emergence out when sprigging, I think I would do just as you've done this year, you can spray 2-4d on the Bermuda but just so you're aware, MSMA is no longer labeled for forage use. Once the Bermuda has a year to get established, then you can spray effective selective herbicides to control the weeds, like you said, once the Bermuda gets sodded, you won't have much of a problem controlling them. I've just never heard of anyone using pre emergence while sprigging....


----------



## vhaby

Welcome to posting on HayTalk; you have read well regarding sprigging hybrid bermudagrass.

See "Weed Control in Sprigged Bermudagrass" near the end of the following publication. As you have read, there are similar publications in Texas and other southern states that recommend pre-emergent spraying immediately after sprigging bermudagrass, when weather permits. Waiting to control grass and broadleaf weeds until well after the bermudagrass is up and growing creates additional problems as you have experienced, and as you know, 2-4D doesn't control grass weeds.

http://www.uaex.edu/Other_Areas/publications/pdf/FSA-19.pdf


----------



## HayJack

Vhaby - That's a great read. Thanks for the link. Very similar to what I have read before but probably more detail included in this one. I still would like to hear from someone who has sprayed after sprigging and has had favorable results. It seems as if over spraying is the biggest risk.


----------



## somedevildawg

HayJack said:


> Vhaby - That's a great read. Thanks for the link. Very similar to what I have read before but probably more detail included in this one. I still would like to hear from someone who has sprayed after sprigging and has had favorable results. It seems as if over spraying is the biggest risk.


That's what I gathered....and somewhat soil type dependent in terms of rate, don't think I'd push the envelope tho....my first year of a new field consists of a lot of rotary mowing to keep weeds at a minimum....good luck and welcome to haytalk


----------



## nhbaler282

Hayjack,I do a lot of sprigging here in east texas and I always tell my customers do not put out a premergent after sprigging just be patient and it will all work out. I have some that go ahead and do it and yes we have seen where it has hurt the sprigs you can't always get the perfect weather and soil conditions just don't put chemical on fresh sprigs or roots. This is just my opinion with years of experience.


----------



## broadriverhay

I use simazine with great results , spray just after sprigging . you will need rain within 7 to 10 days.


----------

